# Cancel Trip due to cost of gas



## hjsweet2002 (Jun 8, 2022)

We just cancelled our trip to Wyndham Sapphire Valley SC.  It is a 14 hour drive from our home.  Instead going to Wyndham Bentley Brook in MA which is just over a 4 hour drive. Gas is 4.99.9 here in Watertown NY


----------



## Ty1on (Jun 8, 2022)

I doubt you are the only one amending your vacation plans due to fuel costs.  I'm betting food and other goods delivery services are also seeing windfall business.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 8, 2022)

It costs more to stay home too. Our lawn/yard spray service just added a 5% fuel surcharge. A harbinger of things to come?


----------



## GetawaysRus (Jun 8, 2022)

I suppose things are relative. I live in California. If only I could find gas for $4.99 a gallon.

There are a number of unusual economic indicators, such as the Men's Underwear Index and the Skyscraper Index. (I'm not making these up. These are real. Just ask Google.) So I am proposing the "Costco Gas Line Index."

There seems to be a strong correlation between the price of gasoline and the length of the line of cars waiting to purchase gasoline at Costco. At my local Costco, the lines are phenomenally long, and are now spilling out well onto the street. I have never seen such long gas lines at Costco. I view this as a negative economic indicator, proving that people are having a very hard time right now with inflation. People are willing to stand in line for an extended period to save 30 to perhaps 40 cents a gallon on gas.

I'm currently not purchasing any new underwear.

Oh, and I did get a deal on gas earlier this week. It was only $5.79 at our local Ralphs (Kroger) market, plus I got 10 cents a gallon off for using Ralphs Reward Points. But that was a few days ago. Ralphs is at $5.85 today according to Gas Buddy.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 8, 2022)

It's $5.89 on Kaua'i.  I heard it's over $5 per gallon now in Denver.  This is going to hurt for sure.  

We planned to drive to Vancouver in August.  I hope gas prices drop by then.  1,200 miles each way at 29 MPG in our car is going to be expensive.  But flying will be even more expensive.  We may book United and forget the drive, but we will have to rent a car in Vancouver.


----------



## Superchief (Jun 8, 2022)

We cancelled our trip to Petoskey, MI next week due to the high gas prices. It is about 450 miles each way. I was using Marriott Reward points and will save them for a trip to Glacier Park next year. Gas hit $5.09 on Monday. Costco is $4.75 and the lines are getting longer. In our area, summer blends are required even though they've been proven to pollute as much as the regular gas. Each city requires their own summer blend, so the blend in Cincinnati is different from Indianapolis. Therefore, there are only one or two refineries that produce the gas for our area resulting in a monopoly and higher gas prices. Gas would immediately drop .20-.30 if they eliminated these requirements.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 8, 2022)

GetawaysRus said:


> I suppose things are relative. I live in California. If only I could find gas for $4.99 a gallon.
> 
> There are a number of unusual economic indicators, such as the Men's Underwear Index and the Skyscraper Index. (I'm not making these up. These are real. Just ask Google.) So I am proposing the "Costco Gas Line Index."
> 
> ...


A local financial advisor I listen to on the radio on the weekends when driving has the warehouse store(Costco, Sams, BJ's) gas line indicator. He said one time he saw cars 12 deep waiting in line. That is probably at least a 20 minute wait for at most a $0.20 savings on gas. If you think about it, for a 15 gallon tank, that is only a $3 savings. If people are willing to wait that long for $3, then there is, at least, a perceived issue with gas prices.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Jun 8, 2022)

I'm veering off topic, but here's a Public Service Announcement related to the price of gasoline.

If you shop at Ralphs (and perhaps other Kroger affiliates?), check the bottom of your store receipt. I didn't know this until a store employee pointed it out, but there is frequently an offer at the bottom to participate in an online survey. The survey is quick, and essentially they are asking you for comments about your store. Filling out the survey is worth 50 gas points if you are a Ralphs Rewards customer. (I've got a Ralphs shopping card and have the Ralphs app installed on my phone.)

I did a bit of food shopping yesterday (mostly fresh produce and dairy - that's the stuff we need to stock up on quite frequently), and I then completed the survey. Plus I bring my own shopping bags to the market, so I get additional gas points for bringing bags. I've now got enough Ralphs Reward Points for 20 cents a gallon off on gas when I purchase next.

(I have no personal relationship with Ralphs Markets. I shop there mainly because their produce seems fresher than the other markets in my area and I like the old-fashioned fruit-on-the-bottom Kroger yogurt. For meat, I shop elsewhere. And for fish, it's Costco.)

I'd be interested if someone would start a thread on how to save money on gasoline. There's probably lots of tricks that I don't know.


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 8, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> A local financial advisor I listen to on the radio on the weekends when driving has the warehouse store(Costco, Sams, BJ's) gas line indicator. He said one time he saw cars 12 deep waiting in line. That is probably at least a 20 minute wait for at most a $0.20 savings on gas. If you think about it, for a 15 gallon tank, that is only a $3 savings. If people are willing to wait that long for $3, then there is, at least, a perceived issue with gas prices.


Hah, 12 deep is a short line at my Costco! We are talking all the way around the parking lot and Costco warehouse then out to the street the last time I drove by. I paid the 30 cent extra at the local discounter.

Sent from my Lenovo 10e using Tapatalk


----------



## easyrider (Jun 8, 2022)

I get about 10 mpg and I had thought that I was good until $6 a gallon. I need a large suv with the room for my tools and hardware. I also use this rig to plow snow. I also get to write off mileage @ $0.56 a mile. I'm sure they raise this for 2022 to reflect the cost of fuel.

Bill


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jun 8, 2022)

hjsweet2002 said:


> We just cancelled our trip to Wyndham Sapphire Valley SC.  It is a 14 hour drive from our home.  Instead going to Wyndham Bentley Brook in MA which is just over a 4 hour drive. Gas is 4.99.9 here in* Watertown *NY



Despite high gas prices, we will be using our timeshare trade to Smuggs leaving Friday via an overnight in Utica NY and returning a week from Sunday with a stay in *WATERTOWN*!

Our gas was $4.69 at Costco Tuesday and seen it at over $5 at the nearby BP.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 8, 2022)

If you shop Safeway you cab build credits toward gas.  We found we could use this at some gas stations on Maui.  We used it at a Chevron in Lahaina.  I think it knocked 20 cents per gallon off the price.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 8, 2022)

We save money on gas by not buying much of it. We accumulate Kroger gas points by buying groceries. Usually about $300/month max's out the benefit- $.30 a gallon for up to 35 gallons. We charge the plug-in hybrid Honda at night, so unless we take a road trip, we don't use any gas. I ride my e-bike to the store & around town. I usually only put 60-70 miles a month on my pickup, and we fill 2, 5 gallon gas containers a month. That allows me to fill the pickup and top off the car when we return from a trip to the second home. Darn car just has a 7 gallon tank and won't quite go the 250 miles round trip without adding a gallon or two. I've made the round trip, but it makes me nutz those last few miles with the 'Low Fuel' warning beeping at me. Just not worth the aggravation.

I suppose it will be much the same after I get my F-150 Lightning. I'm just getting the standard 230 mile battery, so I'll have to charge at each end of the trip. At home will be easy enough on a level 2 charger, but at the second home (unless I can get the HOA to install a charger), I'll have to use a public charger. There's one about a block away from our condo.

Jim


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 8, 2022)

Kroger will have 4X Fuel Points on gift cards really often.  I buy Amazon, Disney and some restaurant cards.  I can buy Disney gift cards and combine them and pay my DVC MF's with them.  You can also buy Southwest and Delta gift cards.  $250 gift card X 4 = 1,000 points, good on 35 gallons of gas.  We fill our car and truck and fill gas cans for the rest.  We never buy full price for gas near our home.  The gas station is just 3 miles from our house.  

The problem is that the savings is not really that much over Sam's Club.  The gas might be $4.20 at Sam's Club and $4.60 at Kroger, so we are really only saving .60 a gallon, but I am not buying gift cards that don't get used.  I give the Happy Cards to our granddaughter who is 15 and loves to go to Ulta and Sephora.  She also loves Chipotle.  That's her ideal birthday gift.


----------



## Soccer Canada (Jun 8, 2022)

$7.50ish/gallon here in Alberta.. Its more if you get into BC and provinces with a Provincial Sales Tax/Higher Carbon Tax.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Jun 8, 2022)

The cheapest regular gas here in Toronto right now is about $2.05 CAD per litre, which translates to about $7.80 CAD per US gallon.  That works out to about $6.23 USD per US gallon at current exchange rates.  No need to cry for us, but count your blessings!  It's even worse for most Europeans.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 8, 2022)

hjsweet2002 said:


> We just cancelled our trip to Wyndham Sapphire Valley SC. It is a 14 hour drive from our home.


That looks to be about 1800 miles, round trip. I get about 18mpg city/22 hwy. Even at the low end of that, it’s 100 gallons round trip. If gas is an extra $2/gallon it’s an extra $200. Not nothing, but maybe not enough to get me to change my plans.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 8, 2022)

We are going to CA and Arizona next month, for a month. Five weeks really. We already have airfare and car rental booked. Much higher now than when we booked. We will still do as much driving as we initially planned. We will just be sure to fill up after we get into AZ instead of before leaving CA.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 8, 2022)

Maybe I don't understand the problem.  If you do the math, the added price of gas isn't really THAT much, comparatively speaking.  Even if you spend an extra dollar or two a gallon, so an average of $20-40 on a tank of gas, is that REALLY grounds to cancel your vacation?  I tend to agree with @bnoble above. The added extra cost can be absorbed into the cost of the vacation itself, and not be a deal breaker. You've waited all this time for your vacation to roll around - are you actually going to cancel and stay home because it's going to cost you a few hundred dollars extra?

I just completed a two-phase driving vacation over the last couple of weeks.  Sacramento to Las Vegas, via Yosemite, Kings Canyon, and Sequoia National Parks.  Put more than 980 miles on the rental car. In the second part, I drove my own car from Mesquite, Nevada to Moab, Utah, and back.  We explored Arches and Canyonlands National Parks.  I put more than 700 miles on my car.  If the car gets 300-400 miles on a tankful of gas, I wasn't buying gas THAT often, and the added price I paid at the pump wasn't all that much more than I'd have paid a year ago.  I considered it all a part of the cost of the vacation.

I had a much more difficult time with the artificially inflated cost of that very average motel outside Yosemite.  Paying nearly $400 a night for a $100 a night motel room seemed like highway robbery.  And to add insult to injury, they had the nerve to charge extra for wifi.  Even the fleabag motel we stayed at in Bakersfield had free wifi. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 8, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> We are going to CA and Arizona next month, for a month. Five weeks really. We already have airfare and car rental booked. Much higher now than when we booked. We will still do as much driving as we initially planned. We will just be sure to fill up after we get into AZ instead of before leaving CA.



Jeremy, plan ahead, and buy your gas at Costco. It's the cheapest gas around.

Dave


----------



## laxmom (Jun 8, 2022)

We're vacationing with friends in FLA in September.  We usually drive separately and meet at the resort.  This year we're driving together and splitting the gas.  We're also planning to eat in the room more than usual.


----------



## Tank (Jun 8, 2022)

I’m going on my vacation 

Glad to get the gas I need to go

Don’t put a restriction on how much I can have ($5 worth) , depending on your license plate like in the 70’s

If you did the math on the actual extra gas cost for that trip it will not hold a candle to vacation memories.

I’ll take the memories!

(I’m upset with the prices also, but it will not take me down with it)


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 8, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Jeremy, plan ahead, and buy your gas at Costco. It's the cheapest gas around.
> 
> Dave


After you wait in the half hour line!


----------



## fishwithwater (Jun 8, 2022)

Was planning to drive the Dempster highway end of August, but have been thinking about canceling cuz it's 3,000+ miles one way from California...


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 8, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> After you wait in the half hour line!



Then pay the extra few dollars elsewhere and get away faster.  It's not rocket science - you're on vacation.  Is that extra few minutes really going to make that much difference in your day? There is a reason there is a line. Use your Costco Visa and get a 2% rebate on the price of the gas. 

I waited in line at a Costco in Las Vegas just this morning. Their Business Center has only two islands, and four pumps.  We waited behind a LOT of cars, and were still out of there in about twenty minutes.  Filled the tank, and hit the road for home.  Not a major deal. I've waited MUCH longer idling in stopped traffic on the freeway in construction zones.   

Dave


----------



## elaine (Jun 8, 2022)

Driving from NC to FL to take my Mom to see her SIL she hasn’t seen in  a year. Still going. Cost of gas $$$—taking Mom on a road trip, priceless.


----------



## Blues (Jun 8, 2022)

CanuckTravlr said:


> The cheapest regular gas here in Toronto right now is about $2.05 CAD per litre, which translates to about $7.80 CAD per US gallon.  That works out to about $6.23 USD per US gallon at current exchange rates.  No need to cry for us, but count your blessings!  It's even worse for most Europeans.



And you should count your blessings, too, CanuckTravlr!  That $6.23 USD per gallon is cheap compared to California prices!  

I'm surprised your gas is so cheap, considering that, historically, Canada was much higher than the US.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jun 8, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> That is probably at least a 20 minute wait for at most a $0.20 savings on gas. If you think about it, for a 15 gallon tank, that is only a $3 savings.





DaveNV said:


> Jeremy, plan ahead, and buy your gas at Costco. It's the cheapest gas around.





dioxide45 said:


> After you wait in the half hour line!





DaveNV said:


> Then pay the extra few dollars elsewhere and get away faster. It's not rocket science - you're on vacation. Is that extra few minutes really going to make that much difference in your day? There is a reason there is a line.


I felt like I was watching a tennis match!  Seriously though, 2 comments:
1) I try to buy from Costco and/or Sam's as often as I can since it's less expensive.  I'll only do it in conjunction with a trip to one of them or if I happen to be in the area.  If not, I'll put several gallons at the nearest gas station, and fill up on my next trip to Costco/Sam's; however, if there's a long line, I'm paying more at a nearby gas station with no wait.  I don't go out of my way to go there just to fill up since I'll spend more in gas getting there/going home than the savings.
2) In 2018, we took a 13-day trip to the Big Island.  Gas at Costco was nearly $0.90 (yes, $0.90) cheaper than anywhere else on island.  We drove a ton of miles that trip, and filled up multiple times there when we were in the area.  Our savings on that trip alone nearly paid for the cost of our membership for the entire year...


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 8, 2022)

NiteMaire said:


> I felt like I was watching a tennis match!  Seriously though, 2 comments:
> 1) I try to buy from Costco and/or Sam's as often as I can since it's less expensive.  I'll only do it in conjunction with a trip to one of them or if I happen to be in the area.  If not, I'll put several gallons at the nearest gas station, and fill up on my next trip to Costco/Sam's; however, if there's a long line, I'm paying more at a nearby gas station with no wait.  I don't go out of my way to go there just to fill up since I'll spend more in gas getting there/going home than the savings.
> 2) In 2018, we took a 13-day trip to the Big Island.  Gas at Costco was nearly $0.90 (yes, $0.90) cheaper than anywhere else on island.  We drove a ton of miles that trip, and filled up multiple times there when we were in the area.  Our savings on that trip alone nearly paid for the cost of our membership for the entire year...



I chuckled at the tennis match comment.    It wasn't that, it was just that I don't see it as that big of a big deal.  If the line is too long, and the savings too low, buy elsewhere.  I think gas prices in Arizona, Nevada, and California are likely higher than in Florida, so the savings may be greater than 20 cents a gallon out here. But if it's only 20 cents, then definitely go where there is no line.  But if it's approaching a dollar a gallon cheaper, maybe the wait will be worth the trouble. It would be for me. Maybe.  

Dave


----------



## jabberwocky (Jun 8, 2022)

I don’t find the savings all that great on regular gas at Costco. With a discount card I get the same price at a PetroCanada station nearby.

Where I do find savings is on the premium gas for our SUV.  That usually runs savings of around $.75/gallon (USD equivalent). With a 24 gallon tank it’s worth waiting in line.


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Jun 8, 2022)

CanuckTravlr said:


> The cheapest regular gas here in Toronto right now is about $2.05 CAD per litre, which translates to about $7.80 CAD per US gallon.  That works out to about $6.23 USD per US gallon at current exchange rates.  *No need to cry for us*, but count your blessings!  It's even worse for most Europeans.


I paid $6 per gallon at the local Valero a few days ago, therefore pretty close to what you're paying. I'm not crying, you're crying! 

We have a road trip planned later this summer from San Diego to Indianapolis and back. That's a lot of miles. But it's a major vacation we planned for and budgeted for. We're still going.


----------



## moonstone (Jun 8, 2022)

We will still go on vacations and since we drive to nearly all of our timeshare stays we will just find other ways to save money. We consider the cost of getting to vacation destinations as part of the trip expenses and budget accordingly.  This fall we have reservations for 2+ weeks in Florida which is about 2500 miles round trip and we usually do about another few hundred miles per week sightseeing.  We will drive around less and spend more time sitting looking out at the ocean or walking on the beach (Yay!) and probably eat out less as well.  We were in Williamsburg VA for 10 days last month and we put about 2000 miles on the car, we were happy to be paying the lower gas prices in the USA. We ate 2 dinners and 4 lunches out during our stay there and I packed lunches for the 2 days we were on the road (1down and 1 back) as well as for a few of our day trips down to Norfolk and surrounding areas.


~Diane


----------



## klpca (Jun 8, 2022)

Re: Costco gas - the gas station opens much earlier than the store and closes after the store closes. Ours opens at 5:30am M-F and stays open until 9:30. No lines at either end of these times for us. I use Costco gas almost exclusively - mostly because of the 4% rebate using the executive card. Over the course of a year it still isn't a lot of cash, but if I am going to be there anyway, why not? (I just wait in line - and there is always a line - fwiw).

My metric regarding the cost of anything is if it is "life changing money". For me, $5 on a tank of gas isn't life changing money. I'm not happy about it but I am not going to make myself unhappy thinking about it. That is just adding insult to injury.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Jun 8, 2022)

PcflEZFlng said:


> I paid $6 per gallon at the local Valero a few days ago, therefore pretty close to what you're paying. I'm not crying, you're crying!



I only "cry" when I have to fill up my Infiniti V8 that requires premium gas!  That's anywhere from $2.30 to $2.40 (CAD) per litre (about $6.95 to $7.25 USD per US gallon).  But being retired now we aren't driving that much anyway.  We just use my wife's Rogue most of the time instead, which only needs regular and gets much better gas mileage.  

Despite the record prices, we are fortunate enough to not be personally concerned all that much about the prices.  We have choices.  I do feel for those having to commute for work right now, especially those who are already struggling to put food on the table with rising food prices, too.  That's where my real concern lies.


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Jun 8, 2022)

CanuckTravlr said:


> I only "cry" when I have to fill up my Infiniti V8 that requires premium gas!  That's anywhere from $2.30 to $2.40 (CAD) per litre (about $6.95 to $7.25 USD per US gallon).  But being retired now we aren't driving that much anyway.  We just use my wife's Rogue most of the time instead, which only needs regular and gets much better gas mileage.
> 
> Despite the record prices, we are fortunate enough to not be personally concerned all that much about the prices.  We have choices.  I do feel for those having to commute for work right now, especially those who are already struggling to put food on the table with rising food prices, too.  That's where my real concern lies.


That is true with us, too (retired and no longer commuting). My wife's car, which we'll use for our trip, gets about 32 mpg on the highway, so it's not much of a gas-guzzler.

We are also fortunate enough to have choices. I share your concern for those who have to commute to work now. They have to contend with rapidly-escalating costs for food, fuel, housing, child care, and more.


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2022)

PcflEZFlng said:


> That is true with us, too (retired and no longer commuting). My wife's car, which we'll use for our trip, gets about 32 mpg on the highway, so it's not much of a gas-guzzler.
> 
> We are also fortunate enough to have choices. I share your concern for those who have to commute to work now. They have to contend with rapidly-escalating costs for food, fuel, housing, child care, and more.



True for me also. I just filled up from a half tank, $49. While I was working, that would have been a big deal because I would be filling up often. Now that we are retired that half tank fill up was for almost a month.

Now, I do live on an island but we are 13 miles from town but with no stop lights and with a 45mph speed limit, it is easy on gas. Our Jeep Compass has been getting 28 to 30 mpg consistently.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 9, 2022)

We do alot of driving trips and will keep doing so regardless of gas prices.  2 weeks ago a friend travelled from across the globe to visit us and we drove to Southern Utah to spend a few days there.  We were filling up every 3 days.  It cost a fraction of the cost of our eating out twice a day. It is all about perspective.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 9, 2022)

If you think its costly to to do a driving vacation...
We're spending ~$10K on a 3-week trip to Europe (incl. airfare).
Going forward, I think I'll stop whining about nickel+dime stuff.
.


----------



## mdurette (Jun 9, 2022)

bnoble said:


> That looks to be about 1800 miles, round trip. I get about 18mpg city/22 hwy. Even at the low end of that, it’s 100 gallons round trip. If gas is an extra $2/gallon it’s an extra $200. Not nothing, but maybe not enough to get me to change my plans.



This was my original thought, how much more would this trip actually cost?  Would this actual cost cause me to cancel a trip or would I just find a way to save that money somewhere else on the trip if needed to keep within a budget.    I'm pretty sure I could find a way to save $200 on a vacation that I really wanted to go on.

Bless the OP for even considering a drive that long in the first place!   I give you credit, I have a max 5 hour tolerance for any drive to place!!


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 9, 2022)

Any drive longer than ~5 hours, and I'm stopping for the night.
There's no reason to kill oneself for a "vacation."

That said, I have done and will do 10 drives from TN to FL.
Stopping in/near Macon just isn't my cup of tea,
.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jun 9, 2022)

Talent312 said:


> Any drive longer than ~5 hours, and I'm stopping for the night.
> There's no reason to kill oneself for a "vacation."



Us too, although hotel prices are much higher since pre-covid. Also important to consider on long drive trips is getting out of the car @ every 2 hours and moving about to prevent DVTs.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Jun 9, 2022)

beejaybeeohio said:


> Us too, although hotel prices are much higher since pre-covid. Also important to consider on long drive trips is getting out of the car @ every 2 hours and moving about to prevent DVTs.



Stopping overnight to break up long drives is one of our uses for those "free" night hotel certificates that we get from having a number of credit cards.


----------



## dsmrp (Jun 9, 2022)

We're going to drive from Washington state to Oregon,  700 miles RT, plus side trips.
But still cheaper than flying with companion pass too, and renting a car.


----------



## "Roger" (Jun 9, 2022)

This thread got me wondering how much gas now costs in Europe where it has always been more expensive. 

Currently a gallon of gas in France costs $8.57.


----------



## hajjah (Jun 9, 2022)

GetawaysRus said:


> I'm veering off topic, but here's a Public Service Announcement related to the price of gasoline.
> 
> If you shop at Ralphs (and perhaps other Kroger affiliates?), check the bottom of your store receipt. I didn't know this until a store employee pointed it out, but there is frequently an offer at the bottom to participate in an online survey. The survey is quick, and essentially they are asking you for comments about your store. Filling out the survey is worth 50 gas points if you are a Ralphs Rewards customer. (I've got a Ralphs shopping card and have the Ralphs app installed on my phone.)
> 
> ...



I concur with rickandcindy23.    I'm so glad that I read this post.  I'm in the south and Kroger is my local grocery.  I've been shopping here now for 14 years and use the Kroger Points all the time.  As a matter of fact, I'm getting ready to complete my Kroger survey now for my most recent shopping.  You can do a survey every 7 days and get .50 points.  I calculate my shopping to be sure I'm within the 7 days.  For the month of May, I have 4,300 points!  I always use the special 4x the fuel points on gift cards.  They have them every month.  This is the best bargain instead of spending money at the different stores, I buy the gift card to get points.   Three weeks ago we were at the Marriott Newport Coast Villas for 9 nights.   I had no idea there was a Ralph's with gas about 9 miles away.  With gas in CA being over $5.00, I used 1000 of my Kroger points to get $1.00 per gallon off my bill.  So, instead of paying $5.64 a gallon, I paid $4.64.  I only did this because the gas in CA was so high.  I never use my points while on vacation.  I need them at home to buy premium gas. lol   As I indicated, the best value is in buying those gift cards when they are 4x for fuel points.  When I go to the theater or out to eat, I'm using a gift card.  I also give them as gifts for graduations, etc.  I buy cards for Amazon, IHOP, Macy's, Regal Cinema, and many others.  Oh, also check for the specials with 200 points!  When you get those specials during the 4x event, you will get 300 points for a purchase of $25.  I have several Starbucks cards now that I got the 300 points and 4x event.  This is how you do it to save money on gas.  Btw, I use the other Kroger sister stores while in other states as well.  I'm only sorry they are not in FL.
Oh, I just completed my survey and got 50 points.  I also forgot to mention that I get points for my prescriptions as well.


----------



## hjsweet2002 (Jun 9, 2022)

I am glad that people can afford the gas for their vacations.  In our case we are on a very fixed income that barely leaves room for extras.  The high cost of gas  and inflation esp in food costs have put us in a situation where we need to be more frugal in our spending.  We are at a point where we may use Wyndham Certified Exit as maintenance costs are becoming a luxury expense.  I am grateful that we are blessed with what we have.  We are not envious of others and rejoice in their situation and in our situation also.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 9, 2022)

We like to drive. Most of our trips to Southern CA and Southern AZ have been driving trips with one night in the middle. Our farthest rode trip was Eastern Ohio. We do many trips to the WA, OR Coast and the mountains near us. These trips are trips where I don't consider gas prices a problem.

Where gas prices have become a consideration are fishing trips with the big boat. I haven't had it in the water for a while now and probably won't this year either with gas prices this high. 

Bill


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 9, 2022)

Gas prices may not make people change already existing plans, but it may have them rethink future ones. It also hits those at the lower end of the income scale the hardest (I doubt most on TUG are in this group). Those people may opt out of visiting family or even vacations over the summer and just stay home.


----------



## JudyH (Jun 10, 2022)

Still taking Fall road trip to New England. Cheaper than the cruises and trips to Europe we are not taking.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 10, 2022)

IRS Increases Mileage Rates Because of High Gas Prices










						IRS Increases Mileage Rates Because of High Gas Prices
					

The higher mileage rates, which are used to calculate certain tax deductions for business and other uses of a car, took effect on July 1.




					www.kiplinger.com
				





Richard


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Jun 10, 2022)

Luckily I live close to a Costco, probably my closest gas station and I go after the store closes when there is no line.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Jun 10, 2022)

It boggles my mind that people who spend sometimes tens of thousands of dollars a year (like many people here on TUG) make travel decisions on a $100 rise in gas costs for a trip.

Fuel costs are a rounding error in our budget (and we have fuel efficient cars), so no changes for us.  I did pick a smaller car the last time we rented one (a Camry vs. a medium SUV) so maybe we did adjust a little.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 10, 2022)

jmhpsu93 said:


> It boggles my mind that people who spend sometimes tens of thousands of dollars a year (like many people here on TUG) make travel decisions on a $100 rise in gas costs for a trip.
> 
> Fuel costs are a rounding error in our budget (and we have fuel efficient cars), so no changes for us.  I did pick a smaller car the last time we rented one (a Camry vs. a medium SUV) so maybe we did adjust a little.


This is hurting two of our kids.  They are on tight budgets, anyway, then gas doubles in two years.  It's not in their budgets. At any price per gallon, a person needs to consider any additional errands they need to do while they have the car out of the driveway/ garage.  No point leaving the house multiple times to do errands that can be routed sensibly.  

We are driving to Vancouver in August.  We love a road trip.


----------



## Superchief (Jun 10, 2022)

It isn't just the cost of gas, the cost of everything has gone up and stock market has tanked. I'm retired and am still supporting an adult daughter so I want to make sure I have money for travel for a long time. We cancelled our trip to Michigan because we were staying at a hotel so would have also had to eat out more often. Costs are more controllable with a timeshare vacation and we still plan to go to Park City and Marco Island later this year. We have train and plane tickets already paid for.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 10, 2022)

We have not cut back what we normally do, like golfing, timeshare vacationing and eating out.   However, we are holding back on the next couple of years of international travel because of the stock market.


----------



## mdurette (Jun 10, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> This is hurting two of our kids.  They are on tight budgets, anyway, then gas doubles in two years.  It's not in their budgets. At any price per gallon, a person needs to consider any additional errands they need to do while they have the car out of the driveway/ garage.  No point leaving the house multiple times to do errands that can be routed sensibly.
> 
> We are driving to Vancouver in August.  We love a road trip.



And here is why I love my membership with Walmart.   $95 a year (when I did it at least) and almost everything I need delivered to my doorstep.  Errands for what-nots.    It is actually insanely stupid how crazy this is.   I needed fish food this week.   It was a $3 purchase.    Ordered and it was on my doorstep the next day.


----------



## silentg (Jun 10, 2022)

Our River Cruise has been postponed until November, we are happy that the Covid testing to re enter the US has been lifted. We are still being careful regarding Covid, will bring masks and avoid large crowds. Been looking forward to the cruise since before the pandemic. Have deposits already paid. All other trips this year will be domestic. Wish everyone a happy, healthy Summer!


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 11, 2022)

VacationForever said:


> We have not cut back what we normally do, like golfing, timeshare vacationing and eating out.   However, we are holding back on the next couple of years of international travel because of the stock market.


With the US dollar being at historic highs against the Euro right now, this might be the _best _time to forgo domestic travel and head to Europe instead!

Kurt


----------



## moonstone (Jun 11, 2022)

For everybody in the US complaining about gas prices, a friend in Belize just sent me this.  Those are Belize dollars -so divide by 2 for the US 
dollar equivalent. Those prices are per gallon but not sure if they use the US gallon or an Imperial gallon. The minimum wage in Belize is BZ $3.30/hr (US$1.65) so not a lot of people driving anywhere for vacation or commuting/errands that can be done on foot or bicycle. 





~Diane


----------



## dago (Jun 11, 2022)

easyrider said:


> I get about 10 mpg and I had thought that I was good until $6 a gallon. I need a large suv with the room for my tools and hardware. I also use this rig to plow snow. I also get to write off mileage @ $0.56 a mile. I'm sure they raise this for 2022 to reflect the cost of fuel.
> 
> Bill


Effective July 1, mileage write off is $.625 a mile for the remainder of 2022


----------



## dago (Jun 11, 2022)

JudyH said:


> Still taking Fall road trip to New England. Cheaper than the cruises and trips to Europe we are not taking.


Nice time to visit New England


----------



## dago (Jun 11, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We are driving to Vancouver in August. We love a road trip.


Anytime a road trip is available, I'm in. Fuel price is no object. I'll adjust some other way


----------



## easyrider (Jun 11, 2022)

You are absolutely right regarding lower income and I would include many in the mid income with kids.


rickandcindy23 said:


> We are driving to Vancouver in August. We love a road trip.



We are planning on heading to Vancouver in September. Maybe to Whistler too. We love road trips too.

Bill


----------



## Patri (Jun 13, 2022)

How many Tuggers spend 10s of thousands on vacations per year? That number surprises me. We were only ever in the thousands range.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Jun 14, 2022)

Had my first $100 tank of gas tonight for regular fuel. Also, for my last 2 car rentals I reserved the cheapest car but was given a large truck once and a large SUV another time.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 14, 2022)

GetawaysRus said:


> I'm veering off topic, but here's a Public Service Announcement related to the price of gasoline.
> 
> If you shop at Ralphs (and perhaps other Kroger affiliates?), check the bottom of your store receipt. I didn't know this until a store employee pointed it out, but there is frequently an offer at the bottom to participate in an online survey. The survey is quick, and essentially they are asking you for comments about your store. Filling out the survey is worth 50 gas points if you are a Ralphs Rewards customer. (I've got a Ralphs shopping card and have the Ralphs app installed on my phone.)
> 
> ...


At  Costco used their cash card and not their credit card to really saved on their gasoline(unless you pay off your credit card off monthly)IMHO.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 14, 2022)

moonstone said:


> For everybody in the US complaining about gas prices, a friend in Belize just sent me this.  Those are Belize dollars -so divide by 2 for the US
> dollar equivalent. Those prices are per gallon but not sure if they use the US gallon or an Imperial gallon. The minimum wage in Belize is BZ $3.30/hr (US$1.65) so not a lot of people driving anywhere for vacation or commuting/errands that can be done on foot or bicycle.
> View attachment 57730
> 
> ...


Are those prices per gallon or per liter?
Those are some very high prices.


----------



## dago (Jun 14, 2022)

Carlsbadguy said:


> Had my first $100 tank of gas tonight for regular fuel. Also, for my last 2 car rentals I reserved the cheapest car but was given a large truck once and a large SUV another time.


I don't want to date myself, or start a controversy, but...  I remember when gas was $.25/gal. Could go a long way on a tankful. Ah, the good old days. NOT


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 14, 2022)

dago said:


> I don't want to date myself, or start a controversy, but...  I remember when gas was $.25/gal. Could go a long way on a tankful. Ah, the good old days. NOT



My stepfather had a Texaco gas station in the mid-1960s. I worked there on weekends as a new teenager, checking fluids and cleaning things up. I remember gas was about 20 cents a gallon.  A fill-up on a big gas guzzler might be $5.00 or so.  At the end of the day, if he counted out $250 in the cash register, it was a big day.  Time have changed, for sure.

Dave


----------



## easyrider (Jun 14, 2022)

Patri said:


> How many Tuggers spend 10s of thousands on vacations per year? That number surprises me. We were only ever in the thousands range.



I figured the costs of our trips out a few years ago. We are rarely in it for more than $3,000 a week and usually come in under $2,000 a week. Longer stays bring our costs down. A few trips that included park admissions , extra flights and extra rooms did get a bit spendy. 

Bill


----------



## moonstone (Jun 14, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Are those prices per gallon or per liter?
> Those are some very high prices.



As I mentioned in my post,  those prices are per gallon, but I am not sure if Belize uses the US gallon or Imperial gallon measurement  -either way they are very high prices especially when you look at their wages. 

~Diane


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 15, 2022)

I can remember paying .99 cent per gallon for diesel fuel in the 1990's.


----------



## isisdave (Jun 15, 2022)

Just had to look this up.  Belize actually uses the metric system as its standard, but permits different measurements in "trades."  So the gallon in Belize is defined as 

_the space occupied by 10 pound weight of distilled water of density 0.998859 gram per millilitre weighed in air of density 0.001217 grams per millilitre against weights of density 8.136 grams per millilitre _

which is an Imperial gallon (160 fluid ounces).  I'm kind of a measurement nerd, and I never realized that the Imperial Gallon had been set in 1824 to the volume of Ten Pounds of water.

To convert to US gallons, multiply by 128/160 or 0.8


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 16, 2022)

isisdave said:


> Just had to look this up.  Belize actually uses the metric system as its standard, but permits different measurements in "trades."  So the gallon in Belize is defined as
> 
> _the space occupied by 10 pound weight of distilled water of density 0.998859 gram per millilitre weighed in air of density 0.001217 grams per millilitre against weights of density 8.136 grams per millilitre _
> 
> ...


So given the picture posted above taking into account the USD and the Imperial gallon conversion, that equates to $5.50/gallon for regular gas.  Cheaper than many parts of US right now.

Kurt


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 16, 2022)

PigsDad said:


> So given the picture posted above taking into account the USD and the Imperial gallon conversion, that equates to $5.50/gallon for regular gas.  Cheaper than many parts of US right now.
> 
> Kurt


And Diesel is actually cheaper than Regular. Something pretty much unheard of here.


----------



## moonstone (Jun 16, 2022)

PigsDad said:


> So given the picture posted above taking into account the USD and the Imperial gallon conversion, that equates to $5.50/gallon for regular gas.  Cheaper than many parts of US right now.
> 
> Kurt



Yes, it is but I doubt there are many folks in the US or Canada that need to work for nearly 2 hrs to make enough money to pay for 1 gallon of gas. Many bus companies (all are privately owned) have really cut down on the number of runs they do each day. Also a lot of taxi cab owners have parked their vehicles and are looking for other work. Such a sad situation. 


~Diane


----------



## dago (Jun 21, 2022)

I forgot to mention this in post #60

For anyone tracking medical mileage, effective July 1, 2022, the mileage write off is $.22/ mile. Up from $.18.


----------

